# Which is less aggressive kribensis or apisto?



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Pelvicachromis (Kribensis) are good with other fish. They can become aggressive while breeding and protecting their young; however, most of the aggression is basically charging after fish to make them go away and not anything that causes injury.

However, they can be highly aggressive towards each other and can kill each other. Adult pelvicachromis are selective in choosing their mates and usually stay with the same mate, forcing all others to leave the territory. Sometimes an adult will beat up or kill their mate after mating, but this seems to be more of a protective instinct to the young than aggression against the mate.

Not all Pelvicachromis exhibit the same amount of aggression. It seems they have different personalities just like people. I have one pair with a male that was so aggressive I had to remove the female once the fry became free swimming. The male raised the fry by himself. I have another pair that breeds and breeds and breeds, but they are both so peaceful, their fry are constantly eaten by other fish. Neither the male or female are aggressive towards each other, other Pelvicachromis in the tank, or any other fish. So the fry just keep getting eaten.

The best success in getting a compatible pair or in having more than one pelvicachromis in the tank is to get a group of them as juveniles and let them grow up together in the tank. While the may become aggressive against each other at some point, there is a much higher chance they'll accept each other in the tank even as adults. I currently have 8 Pelvicachromis young adult males temporarily housed in a 10g tank which is pretty much unheard of, but it's because they all grew up together.

Pelvicachromis are my most favorite fish of all. Their breeding courtship, breeding dance, actual breeding, guarding of the eggs, care of the fry, and just overall interaction is so wonderful to watch. Their colors are fantastic, as well, especially when they color up for breeding.


----------



## 5BodyBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

I have had kribs, apisto cacatuoides and agassizzii. By far the kribs were the most aggressive in my experience. None ever bred so it was just normal aggression. They are all gorgeous though.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I may buy a proven and bonded pair of kribensis unless I find an apisto that looks better which isn likely, thanks


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Also for tank size, 30x30x24 is the plan I'm going to buy the acrylic today, hopefully enough space for all the breeding fish lol


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I may buy a proven and bonded pair of kribensis unless I find an apisto that looks better which isn likely, thanks


If you can get a pair that's already bonded, that would be great.

Be sure to put caves in the tank. I have found that my pelvicachromis like the Fluval ceramic shrimp caves very much, and they look good in a planted tank.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Cerami...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1339256390&sr=8-2&keywords=cave


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I may buy a proven and bonded pair of kribensis unless I find an apisto that looks better which isn likely, thanks


Don't be so quick to judge apistogrammas. In my opinion, a double red apistogramma cacatuoides beats a krib in looks no contest. There are *many* species of beautiful apistogrammas. They are also often harem breeders, so they can produce a larger amount of fry at any one given time. However, kribs are quite beautiful and there are several kinds that each look really nice. I have personally not owned either (except for a blue ram, but is technically not an apisto) but I am hoping to get a harem of apistogramma cacatuoides very soon. Blue rams are also a good choice, they are full of personality and are also very beautiful.

But to answer your original question, it depends on the personality of the fish but apistogramma are generally more peaceful from what I know.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

rainbuilder said:


> Don't be so quick to judge apistogrammas. In my opinion, a double red apistogramma cacatuoides beats a krib in looks no contest


I think this is where the phrase "beauty is in the eye of the beholder" can be applied. I've had a double red apistogramma cacatuoides and while it's a pretty fish, it just doesn't do the same thing for me as a pelvicachromis. They are definitely fancy and flashy looking fish, but I think for me, I'm drawn to the changes in colors of the pelvicachromis during courtship and breeding. Their colors aren't just painted on. They change; they're dynamic.

I don't expect everyone to see pelvicachromis the same way I do, of course, but am merely pointing out that what's beautiful to one person may not always be the same to another and sometimes we're drawn to different aspects of beauty.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I love kribensis, apistos just don't do it for me, I like blues though, I also like dwarf flag cichlids but they are really timid


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I believe the apistos are less aggressive as a rule, but it does depend a lot on the individual fish.


----------



## Gsneufeld (May 13, 2012)

The rule of thumb is that Africans are more aggressive than South Americans. That is a total generalization though. Personally, I would skip both of them, and go for the Keyhole cichlids. I have one Juvie now, and while (she I think) doesn't have the flashy colours of some of the more popular dwarves, the subtle tones of yellow, purple, and blue take my breath away every time I walk by the tank, I just stop and stare for a few minutes.
Plus, violent behaviour, even when brooding is practically unheard of. Like the other acaras, they're among the best parents of all cichlids, and fry-care is very extensive and long lasting.


----------



## kalawai2000 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have had Kribs and currently have one male left. They are very aggressive when breeding.
I would be leery in having a community setting with a pair..
But Keyhole Cichlids I vote for.. a perfect choice


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

The tank will be massive and even when breeding it should be fine hopefully, the plucks will hold their own the tetras I'm kind of worried about, the Betta will probably go in the grow out tank in the stand, which will also be scaped. I'm hoping I can find some good kribensis, I also love blue acaras, though they can eat my rumys


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't really have any experience with kribs or apistos so I can't comment on suitability but the apistogramma hongsloi are stunning IMO 
http://www.aquariumphoto.dk/apistogramma_hongsloi2_x.jpg

I've got a Bolivian ram in my community tank with my white clouds and celestial pearl danios and he's just as peaceful as they are.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

That apisto is beautiful, ill be doing some research on them, never heard or seen them becore


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I Have a feeling finding a source is going to be very hard


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

The hongsloi are definitely obtainable at LFS in bigger cities but in my area they typically need to be ordered as no one carries them regularly.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I'm gonna check tongs cause they are beautiful, I hope to get a pair or harem if the price is right, I may still get kribensis if it doesn't work out


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> the tetras I'm kind of worried about


Pelvicachromis don't even pay attention to tetras. I have tetras in all my pelvicachromis tanks, and I have never seen them interact with the tetras in any way whatsoever (aggressive or otherwise). It's like they're oblivious to them.

I currently have pelvicachromis in 6 tanks, all mixed with lots of tetras, amanos, etc. with no problems at all. Pelvicachromis are excellent community fish.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

If I have trouble getting those apistos I'm still going with a proven pair of kribensis cause their beauty is so striking, plus I love fish that breed in my tank, lots of raok coming once the babies start surviving, already have like 38 bristlenose


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Anyone think I can make roselines work with kribensis?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have roselines in my 75g and 90g tanks with my pelvicachromis. Not a problem!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Cool cause they are pretty and figure rummynose+ roselines would be a good sight. Really looking forward to having cichlids again


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

get a honglsoi!!! get a hongsloi!!! my all time favorite fish... Ive had trouble finding them from a good breeder, but if you can get a pair, breed them!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

shrimpNewbie said:


> Cool cause they are pretty and figure rummynose+ roselines would be a good sight. Really looking forward to having cichlids again


Rummynose, roselines, and pelvicachromis will all work well together. Make sure the tank is well plants and there's plenty of caves for the pelvicachromis, and you'll be fine. Roselines, especially adults, like to nibble on some plants, but I think they're still worth having.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I'll keep the roselines too well fed for nibbling, I don't know about the caves but there should be plenty of plant cover


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

You need to have at least one cave for pelvicachromis, especially if you have a female. It's not the same as having cover. They are cave dwellers, and the female will seek out a cave as her "home". If the pelvicachromis ever breed, the female will pick out a cave, rearrange the substrate at the opening and inside the cave, and then the male and female will spawn inside the cave. The eggs are laid at the top of the cave. The female will remain in the cave to care for the eggs and newborn fry until they are freeswimming, and then she'll bring them out of the cave to see the tank. She will scurry them back into the cave for cover the first few days when threatened, but as time goes on, the fry will spend more and more time out of the cave.

If the male and female are good parents, they will share in raising the fry. They will go around the tank with the fry, keeping other fish away. It's actually fascinating to watch them as it's like a family outing with mom and dad telling the "strangers" to go away and leave their kids alone! LOL!

If you have two females and one male, the two females may fight over the male. Each female will need her own cave to run to for protection. Sometimes a male will be aggressive towards a female, even if they are a breeding pair. He may chase her down relentlessly. Her only salvation will be her cave.

Males also use caves, and I strongly suggest having at least one cave for every pelvicachromis in the tank. You will see the males just chillin' in their caves during the day, and they'll retreat to their caves whenever they feel threatened (during water changes, etc).

Pelvicachromis accept quite a few different kinds of caves. The Fluval caves I linked to in my earlier message are my favorite because the pelvicachromis really love them and they look great in the tank. However, they are somewhat pricey. One of the most common caves people use are really small terracotta flower pots. Just cut an entry hole in the pot, turn it upside down, and you now have a cave! Coconut shells with an entry hole cut into them are also popular. You can easily hide caves in a well planted tank so they don't ruin the scape.

Here's some pics of terracotta caves:

http://www.tropicalfishfanatics.com/t1986-kribensis









http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?83778-Kribensis-Pair-in-a-12-gallon









http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?55774-I-m-a-grandpa!-Another-kribensis-spawn.


----------

